# VK - LUXE KIT, Lotus, NABOO, WOLVERINE & MORE!



## Gizmo (23/10/18)

New Arrivals:
Vaporesso LUXE Kit With SKRR Tank
Vaporesso QF Strip Coils for SKRR Tank
Geek Vape Creed Replacement Glass
HugsVape Lotus RTA Black
Digiflavor ETNA RDA Black
Airistech V12 Twisty Glass Blunt
Flowermate V5.0S Pro
Nikola Wolverine Light Weight Mod
Vladdin RE Gold Edition
Smoant Naboo Touch Screen Mod

Restocks:
Vaporesso GT Mesh Coils
Vaporesso Swag Kit Black
Vaporesso NRG SE Tank
Vaporesso GT4 Coils
Vaporesso GT Ccell Coils
Geek Vape Zeus Dual
Geek Vape Zeus Dual Bubble Replacement Glass
Geek Vape Super Mesh Coils
Geek Vape Aegis Legend Mod
Joyetech Atopack JVIC3 Coils

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

